# Ich werbe dich - Aegwynn Allianz



## Tornister (27. September 2016)

Hiho,

 

wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich jemanden den ich werben kann, um den EP Bonus nutzen zu können.  Habe momentan noch sehr viel Zeit und können gerne mehrere Chars leveln. Kleine Starthilfe in Form von Gold/Taschen gibt es auch.

 

Viele Grüße


----------

